# saddle sores/ general discomfort.



## Ben M (2 Jun 2009)

I'd like to start by saying that I currently don't have saddle sores, and I am completely comfortable down there.

But the new bike arrives on Saturday, along, of course, with a decent pair of padded cycle shorts. With the bike comes a step up in the number of miles that I am covering. I plan on doing a _lot_ between now and the middle of August, when I am leaving to do an 11 day 700 mile tour.

I've seen threads on saddle sores etc, but sadly can't find them now. Am I correct in thinking that nappy cream is the best way? I had a look at some creams in Boots earlier, and they do one which is both a barrier cream, moisturiser, and a mild antiseptic.

Is that the best stuff to get? And I take it that it is applied before and after each day's riding?

I've also seen vaseline mentioned, but am a bit wary of lubing up my crotch each day, would it be necessary when I am using nappy cream already?


----------



## bonj2 (2 Jun 2009)

Assos chamois cream is the best to get, if you can't afford that, simply use mayonnaise instead. (edit: Not the 'diet' version though, you want full fat.)


----------



## Ben M (2 Jun 2009)

bonj said:


> Assos chamois cream is the best to get, if you can't afford that, simply use mayonnaise instead. (edit: Not the 'diet' version though, you want full fat.)


That stuff is more chamois friendly than human friendly isn't it though? It has the antibacterial and antifungal elements, but it isn't a moisturiser or a barrier cream. It's me than I'm concerned about, I'm not bothered about having to chuck my shorts at the end of the tour.

It also costs about four times more =

As for mayonnaise... That's a terrible waste of an amazing condiment!


----------



## bonj2 (2 Jun 2009)

Ben M said:


> That stuff is more chamois friendly than human friendly isn't it though? It has the antibacterial and antifungal elements, but it isn't a moisturiser or a barrier cream. It's me than I'm concerned about, I'm not bothered about having to chuck my shorts at the end of the tour.
> 
> It also costs about four times more =
> 
> As for mayonnaise... That's a terrible waste of an amazing condiment!



assos cream is definitely human friendly


----------



## longers (2 Jun 2009)

Sudocrem works for me.

I've read a recommendation for Conotran, another nappy rash type cream, it's not as greasy as Sudocrem, is only about £1.40 a tube, smells of geraniums and will be getting tested by my behind over the coming weeks.


----------



## Blonde (7 Jun 2009)

Where is the pain and is this a friction pain or not? If it is definitely a friction problem, rather than pain from saddle pressure, then a barrier cream such as a dedicated chamois cream may help. Nappy rash cream is more use for healing the raw skin once already damaged, than as a barrier cream to prevent damage in the first place. BTW, if you have sensitive skin (or raw, open wounds) then you may find Assos cream is too menthol-ish to use and will just sting like hell. I would suggest that you actually tackle the root cause of any friction pain though, rather than temporarily treating the symptoms. 

If it is shorts moving around or chafing that is causing pain, try a different pair and make sure they are a really snug fit. If it is the saddle, where exactly the pain is may be significant - perhaps you are sore in a particular spot, such as the upper thigh where it meets the groin. If so, that could mean the saddle is too wide or that you re sitting too far towards the back of it. This could easily be addressed by re-positioning yourself on the bike, moving the saddle, or getting a new saddle. If you simply have sensitive skin and find it gets sore (in the groin, on genital area or between the buttocks where skin meets skin) in very hot or wet weather due to salt or road grit being rubbed into the skin, you could try wiping the affected area regularly on rides, either with paper towel and water or with a handy wipe (for sensitive skin). I take wipes with me on rides to use at cafe stops to prevent too much salt/grit build-up from rubbing away my skin and this has a made a huge difference. Wearing shorts with a good quality breatheable chamois will also help keep sensitive skin dry and less sweaty, which will also stop soreness. Sweat rash is another problem that causes sore painful skin. This is a fungal infection, and you can get anti-fungal creams to treat it, but frequent use of cleansing wipes, or soap and water, and wearing fresh shorts for each ride will also help prevent the problem.

Oh, and don't shave the saddle contact area if you are prone to ingrown hairs, razor rash or have sensitive skin - it's not going to help. Hair is a natural anti-friction barrier.


----------



## I am Spartacus (7 Jun 2009)

Blonde said:


> Hair is a natural anti-friction barrier.


So thats a huge vote of confidence in hairy bollox then


----------



## Blonde (8 Jun 2009)

Indeed. Hurrah for them!  Although if you are actually sat on them, there's summat wrong... It's the sadde contact area (so, more likely yer pereneum) that wants to be left well alone.


----------



## willhub (8 Jun 2009)

Who's want to put mayonnaise down there!?!?!?


----------



## Bigtwin (8 Jun 2009)

No no no - a light bernaisse jus is far getter for summer riding.


----------



## punkypossum (8 Jun 2009)

After a recommendation on another forum, I have just discovered "Bodyglide" - works a treat, can be applied directly to chamois and does not leave those stupid sudocream stains (although apart from staining, sudocreme does work really well).


----------



## willhub (8 Jun 2009)

Does it not feel abit odd whacking shorts on with creame blathered on the pad?


----------



## kyuss (8 Jun 2009)

Maybe I'm a bit of a pervert but I kind of like that feeling.

I've been using Sudocrem recently but it's not as good as Udderly Smooth.


----------



## punkypossum (9 Jun 2009)

The Bodyglide stuff is not a cream...feels almost like a sort of wax and comes in a roll-on stick - you only need a superthin layer. Sudocream can indeed feel a bit squishy, but you get used to it.


----------



## Old Walrus (9 Jun 2009)

Udderly Smooth +1


----------



## colessurfer (9 Jun 2009)

what about some salad and ham, vaseline all the way for me thanks
cheers
dave


----------



## fossyant (9 Jun 2009)

Aqueous cream - dead cheap and works. - Big tubs for less than a couple of quid. It's designed for skin conditions, and is very good. Sudocrem is great if you ever get any soreness -sorts it all out.


----------

